# Smoked Cashews



## ellymae (May 31, 2009)

This is my second attempt at smoking nuts - used raw cashews this time - some with honey and Yardbird, some with honey and Salt Lick rub. These went for about 2 hours at 230 degrees with a little cherry wood. 
I still have pecans and peanuts left - anyone have a favorite recipe they care to share?


----------



## DanMcG (May 31, 2009)

I can't help with a recipe, but how did they taste?


----------



## ellymae (May 31, 2009)

Pretty dang tasty! I will be doing then again.


----------



## irishteabear (May 31, 2009)

They look really good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I haven't done nuts in a long time.  Think it's time to correct that.


----------



## petesque (May 31, 2009)

How long do you smoke them for?


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2009)

that sounds and looks yummo. Good job and yet another thing I want to try


----------



## ellymae (May 31, 2009)

These went for about 2 hours at 230 degrees.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 31, 2009)

Those look great - Got to do some nuts soon!


----------



## werdwolf (May 31, 2009)

We like smoked pecans the best.  Soak in a mixture of salt and Molasses.  Then put them in a foil pan with holes punched in it.  Sprinkle some of Curious Aardvark's rub and smoke with Hickory.

The smoke does set up a little better *if *you can make them last a couple of days once you are done.


----------

